# lunar champ h590 wiring diagram



## PLUMPUCK (Mar 18, 2010)

hi
can anyone help with obtaining a wiring diagram for my lunar champ h590 
cheers howard


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

PLUMPUCK said:


> hi
> can anyone help with obtaining a wiring diagram for my lunar champ h590
> cheers howard


I had a Lunar Premier H592 and got some very basic information from Lunar.
Have you got a particular problem or do you just want the diagram?
The electrical control panel info was available on the internet if I remember right.
I have attached a brochure on the range, hope it is of interest.
http://www.cranham.co.uk/images/lunar.pdf


----------

